# Insect bites on puppy's stomach



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

My 9-month old puppy is on Frontline Plus, which I administer monthly, but since about 3 weeks ago, I've started noticing little sores that look like insect bites on the lower side of his stomach, especially above the penis. Does this look like flea bites? If yes, then why isn't Frontline Plus preventing them?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't tell with the picture, but do they kind of look like little pimples and blackheads? When my girl was a pup, I took her into the vet for something that looked very similar (I knew she didn't have fleas) and they said it was puppy acne. They gave me some spray for when it popped up, which just kinda made it temporarily go away. She grew out of it I guess. Though my pup was much younger than 9 months. 

I'd ask the vet. Could be fleas. Could be allergies.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

It also looks like his belly was shaved - could it be razor burn, or is it on the furry spots of his belly, too? The couple times I've accidentally given my poodle razor burn, it wasn't noticeable until a day or two later when the scabs formed.

Not that it couldn't be insect bites! When it doubt, call your vet. Especially if they bother him.


----------



## Bolkar (Mar 9, 2014)

DaySleepers said:


> It also looks like his belly was shaved - could it be razor burn


I trimmed the hair so I could see the specks better. They were there before.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Then consider me stumped! I'd definitely at least call the vet... hopefully it's something harmless like puppy acne, but I'd want to know what I was dealing with if those are bug bites.


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

it's hard to tell exactly, but it looks more like a yeasty issue rather than bug bites. My dog had some of that on her belly a few years ago and I bought an antibac/fungus/yeast shampoo and it cleared it right up! I always prefer topical to meds for things like that, especially when it works!


----------

